# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  something new and different

## TERP37

My wife and I will be in Barts Jun 5-11(we have been coming to Barts since we honeymooned here in 1995!!)----looking at dining options and on this trip we would like to consider eating at places that we have seen for years and have stood the test of time but have yet to try---also restaurants that we can just walk in and eat at the bar or make a reservation to sit at the bar-Please give me your thoughts on:

1. Au Regal
2. L'Entracte
3. Chez Rolande
4. Le Repaire
5. La Cantina
6. Le Bouchon
7. L'Oubli
8. Le Jardin
9. Le Piment

any others?

----------


## JEK

Many of those have true local flavor and some take only cash, so keep your wallet loaded!

----------


## TERP37

> Many of those have true local flavor and some take only cash, so keep your wallet loaded!



I always have cash!!-LOL

----------


## Tiffany

Several of these list their specials on the Menu page that Andy posts during the week.  I usually end up enjoying the food more at these restaurants than the fancier ones.  Le Bouchon has more options than pizzas, but theirs is one of my favorites.  We also like Le Repaire for a nice dinner and Le Jardin for lunch…they also have sandwiches to go. I haven’t been to L’Entracte in a while, it’s small and had a lot of smokers the couple of times we went but the food was good. My husband enjoys sitting at the bar at Le Piment. And if you’ve never been to Les Bananiers, I’d definitely go there for dinner.

----------


## JEK

When the Hideaway became non-smoking and Andy didn't, he would run over to Piment for a quick cigarette.

----------


## cassidain

le bar at le piment very cool place in barts.

----------


## TERP37

> Several of these list their specials on the Menu page that Andy posts during the week.  I usually end up enjoying the food more at these restaurants than the fancier ones.  Le Bouchon has more options than pizzas, but theirs is one of my favorites.  We also like Le Repaire for a nice dinner and Le Jardin for lunch…they also have sandwiches to go. I haven’t been to L’Entracte in a while, it’s small and had a lot of smokers the couple of times we went but the food was good. My husband enjoys sitting at the bar at Le Piment. And if you’ve never been to Les Bananiers, I’d definitely go there for dinner.



Thank You!!-Bananiers is always a go to on each trip-one of our favorites!!

----------


## TERP37

> le bar at le piment very cool place in barts.



 :thumb up:

----------


## JEK

Also an unconfirmed rumor that Au Regal may be among the missing sooner rather than later.

----------


## Hawke

> Thank You!!-Bananiers is always a go to on each trip-one of our favorites!!



Same for us.

----------


## amyb

It has been reported on CNN,the local Coconut News Network, that famed pizzaola  guy Luigi will be back at Bananiers..GOOD NEWS!

----------


## PeterLynn

I would put Le Repaire (and Les Bananiers) in a different category as the others in the list as they have mostly required reservations.

Being so local, Au Regal was a wonderful experience. Speaking French definitely helped. Chez Rolande was a pleasant surprise and is probably the most casual. Rolande is quite a warm person.

La Cantina was a good lunch. Tried to have dinner, but they were way too crowded. Mostly locals at night that we could tell. Only had drinks at Bar L'Oubli (cash-only). Great people watching.

One visit to Le Piment for pre-dinner (at Hideaway) drinks.

----------


## amyb

I strongly urge reservations for all restaurants. We have been turned away some nights, and I am happy they are doing well. For us, we can catch them later on in our stay.  If you want and know of a date you want to dine, book it. Better safe than sorry.

----------


## Tiffany

> I strongly urge reservations for all restaurants. We have been turned away some nights, and I am happy they are doing well. For us, we can catch them later on in our stay.  If you want and know of a date you want to dine, book it. Better safe than sorry.



Absolutely.  Nearly every place we went was full and turning people away.  I booked all of our dinners in advance. We will be back the last week in April (one last COVID deferred trip) and Nikki Beach is already booked for the Sunday we’ll be there.  If you have your heart set on eating somewhere, book it now.

----------


## Leon

Speaking about Nikki Beach Theme Sundays reservations, no matter how long in advance we are making reservations (both online and in the phone) our reservations were not found when we were there. Maybe just our bad luck.

----------


## Rocket

> le bar at le piment very cool place in barts.



agreed and the pasta with clam sauce is very good

----------


## maryella

Love le bouchon! Ate there twice and not only had a great meal but had lovely conversations with other diners seated next to me.

----------


## cec1

> Love le bouchon! Ate there twice and not only had a great meal but had lovely conversations with other diners seated next to me.



I love and admire, maryella, your bold spirit in searching-out restaurant venues where you can -- and do -- comfortably dine alone!  I've done the same thing for many years . . . and have enduring relationships that have come from meetings in these circumstances.  Bon appetit!

----------


## bkeats

> le bar at le piment very cool place in barts.



and very smoky

reminds me of what it’s was like going out to a bar before Mayor Mike of NYC

as a reformed casual smoker, I miss the combo of a cold drink and long slow drag on a burning mass of paper and tobacco

----------

